# Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels...

da ich noch nie mit einer geflochtenen Schnur gefischt habe, wollte ich doch mal nachfragen, welche Stärke ich denn am besten erwerben sollte.

Also ich wollte mir bei www.angler-oase.de die TufLine XP geflochtene Schnur kaufen. Welche braucht man denn, wenn man mit GuFis und Spinnern etc. auf Hecht und Zander angelt. Ich rechne jetzt einfach mal Hechte bis 70 cm, die an den Plassen vielleicht mal beißen. Ich bin totaler Vollnoob im Raubfischangeln, aber eine geflochtene Schnur soll besser sein hatte ich gelesen...#h

Ist denn die Schnur mit 0,20 mm und ca. 9 kg Tragkraft gut für solch eine Angelei oder kann man eine noch feinere Schnur wie 0,15 mm benutzen?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfääää! #6

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## LUKA$ (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Die 15´er reicht 100% aus !!!!


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Aha, die 15er reicht aus....auch für 70 cm lange Hechte?
Kann ich mir garnicht recht vorstellen....liegt das an der Art der Schnur, dass die so dünn gewählt werden kann?;+


----------



## jkc (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Hm, nunja mit ca. 15 Pfd. Tragkraft könntest Du einen 70er Lütten wohl senkrecht aus dem Wasser heben!?
Was soll daran nicht reichen? In der Tat sind die hohen Tragkräfte im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser, Eigenschaften von (guten) geflochtenen Schnüren...

Grüße JK

Edit: Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und sagen die 15er wäre für Dich die bessere Wahl, da Du mit einer dünneren Schnur auch besseren Kontakt zum Köder bekommst und dadurch diesen besser führen und kontrollieren kannst.
Fische selber die 15er an meiner Spinnrute.


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

ok, dann werd ich mir mal die 0,15er geflochtene TufLine XP bestellen...die soll ja ganz gut sein...hat jemand etwas nachteiliges zu der Schnur zu berichten oder könnte mir jemand sagen, warum die gut ist?


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, wie ist die Schnur von der Rückmeldung beim GuFieren, also der Aufprall vom Jighead, kommt der gut auf Distanz oder ist die nicht so gut dabei;+


----------



## Veit (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Ich würde keine von beiden nehmen für die besagten Zielfische. Hab mir die 15er Tufline auch bestellt. Vom ersten Eindruck her eine schöne Schnur. Sehr weich, eng geflochten und tragkraftstark. Leider auch ein totales Abschleppseil. Habe selten eine Geflochtene Schnur erlebt, bei der beim Durchmesser so stark geschwindelt wird. In Wirklichkeit ist das sicher eine 30er, fühlt sich auf jeden Fall sehr dick an.

Mein Tipp: 0,14er oder maximal 0,17er Spiderwire. Da stimmen Eigenschaften auch, aber der angegebener Durchmesser kommt im Gegensatz zur Tufline der Realität wesentlich näher.


----------



## jkc (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Also ich bin absolut begeistert von der Schnur. Habe vorher eine 10er Noname gefischt (flach) und das Ködergefühl bei der XP ist um längen besser! Sogar bei Seitenwind, Strömung und auf große Distanz kann ich mit der XP noch anständigen Kontakt halten.

Grüße JK


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Hi Veit, du kleiner Zanderabschlepper ;-)

Erstmal Petri zu deinen geilen Fängen jedes Mal ;-)

Also die Spiderwire ist besser als die TufLine XP..hmmm...dann sollte ich es doch mit dieser versuchen, wenn du das schon sagst...und du scheinst ja n Spezi zu sein XD

Danke für deinen Tipp, den werde ich beherzigen, wenn ichs mir leisten kann ;-)
Muss ja erstmal gucken, was das Teil kostet...^^

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*



Veit schrieb:


> Vom ersten Eindruck her eine schöne Schnur. Sehr weich, eng geflochten und tragkraftstark. Leider auch ein totales Abschleppseil. Habe selten eine Geflochtene Schnur erlebt, bei der beim Durchmesser so stark geschwindelt wird. In Wirklichkeit ist das sicher eine 30er, fühlt sich auf jeden Fall sehr dick an.


Aha, noch so ein "Abschleppseil". Muß man also bei der TuflineXP wie auch der Powerline einrechnen, gut zu wissen.  

Die Schnur kann einem trotzdem gefallen, man muß es nur vorher wissen um nicht enttäuscht zu sein bzw. gegenzusteuern, und ein Großteil der magischen Tragkraftwerte der Geflochtenen kommt aufgrund dieser verschwiegenen stark überhöhten Durchmesser zustande.

Mit Spiderwire Stealth gehe ich da voll d'accord. :m
14er grün für Forellen und 17er gelb fürs GuFieren, das paßt endlich so richtig.

@theundertaker
Teuer ist die nun gerade nicht, auch ein wesentliches Argument gegenüber anderen guten Schnüren.


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Hat jemand schon mal die Spiderwire und TufLine gefischt und kann weitere Tipps geben, welche denn besser ist?


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Spiderwire ja, TufLine wie Du siehst nein, die Spiderwire Stealth würde ich bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Welche Farbe sollte ich denn bei der Spiderwire Stealth nehmen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

im Grund egal, ich empfehle immer 1-2 Meter Fluorcarbon Schnur davor zu knoten, daher ist die Farbe eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Welche Farbe sollte ich denn bei der Spiderwire Stealth nehmen?


^s.o.: grün fürs Dauerzugfischen, gelb eine Nr. stärker fürs GuFi-tauchen.

Nur wenn die Gewässer sehr trübe sind, würde ich eine gelbe fürs Dauerzugfischen nehmen.


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Kann ein Hecht ne geflochtene durchbeißen?


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Möchte so GuFis und Blinker und sowas baden, also nehme ich die gelbe.....warum eigentlich dafür die gelbe?^^


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Kann ein Hecht ne geflochtene durchbeißen?



ja und Hardmono auch, besonders die kleinen haben extremst scharfe Beißerchen.



theundertaker schrieb:


> Möchte so GuFis und Blinker und sowas baden, also nehme ich die gelbe.....warum eigentlich dafür die gelbe?^^




Besser zu sehen für Dich, mach es wie ich gesagt habe dan ist die Farbe nur für Dich interessant.


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Ich hatte mir mal diese Fluocarbonvorfachschnur geholt (durchsichtig), aber die is so kackdick, dass man die garnicht knoten kann, weiß nicht, was ich mit dem Teil anfangen soll^^


----------



## Veit (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Schnur kann einem trotzdem gefallen, man muß es nur vorher wissen um nicht enttäuscht zu sein



So isses! Und ich hab die Tufline leider auf gut Glück bestellt und kann jetzt nicht wirklich etwas damit anfangen. Ich würde die 15er Tufline als gute Schnur fürs Angeln auf Boddengroßhecht oder auch noch fürs Angeln mit großen Gummifischen an hindernisreichen Gewässern einschätzen. Hab sie nur einmal gefischt und es war sicher vorerst das letzte Mal, da für die Gewässer wo ich hauptsächlich angle und meine bevorzugten Ködergrößen einfach zu dick. Von den eigenschaften her hat sie mir dennoch sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn ich eben noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen damit habe. 


Bezüglich der Schnurfarbe würde ich, nachdem ich mal eine zeitlang gelbe Schnur genutzt habe und keinerlei Vorteile dadurch erkennen konnte, stets eine grüne Schnur empfehlen, da diese eigentlich an allen Gewässern als halbwegs unauffällig durchgeht.


----------



## Veit (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Eine geflochtene Schnur beißt ein Hecht sofort durch, Fluocarbon und Hard Mono-Vorfächer sind auch nicht hechtsicher, wobei allemal besser als durchgehende Geflochtene. 
Wenn man gezielt auf Hecht angeln will, kommt allerdings nur Stahl bzw. Titan als Vorfach in Frage.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*



Veit schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Schnurfarbe würde ich, nachdem ich mal eine zeitlang gelbe Schnur genutzt habe und keinerlei Vorteile dadurch erkennen konnte, stets eine grüne Schnur empfehlen, da diese eigentlich an allen Gewässern als halbwegs unauffällig durchgeht.


Uff Veit, da schau ich jetzt aber! |bigeyes Zum Gufieren keine Gelbe, wegen besser Bißerkennung über die Schnur? (was mir als einziger Nutzen der gelben deucht)


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Ich sags ja die Farbe ist wurst, der Blank muß was taugen


----------



## Pikepauly (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

moin Jungs!

Ihr habt Recht wie fast immer, die 0,15 Tuf ist zu dick hierfür.
Für Bodden, schleppen und Grosshecht aber genau das Richtige.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Checco (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Mehr al ne 15 ner Schnur brauchst du wirklich nicht und in den Plassen treiben sich mehr Zander als Hechte rum.
Egal, nen 70 er Hecht mit ner 15ner Schnur sollte wohl kein Problem darstellen und selbst Hänger gehen mit ner gelfochtenen 15er Schnur in der Regel ohne Probleme zu lösen.
Und Hechte gehören nicht gerade zu den schnurscheuen  Fischen, ich habe bei denen das Gefühl wenn du im richtigen Augenblick die richtige Bewegung mit dem Kunstköder machst würden die auch auf ein Seil gehen.


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Aha Veit, also ein Stahlvorfach an der geflochtenen Schnur vorschalten und ab gehts...so werd ichs wieder versuchen, vielleicht kann ich mir dann mal ein Bild machen, ob man nun einen großen Unterschied zwischen einer Mono und einer Multifilen Schnur hat...^^


----------



## Veit (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

@ Angel Det: Ich habe, als ich die gelbe Schnur gefischt hatte diese bewußt immer sehr genau beobachtet (zumindest wenn ich mal am Tage fischen war), aber nicht einen einzigen Biss mehr dadurch mitbekommen. Und wer weiß, vielleicht hat sie ja an einigen klaren Seen hier in der Umgebung sogar ein paar Bisse gänzlich verhindert...#c
Mit kommt jedenfalls jetzt nix gelbes mehr auf die Rolle!:g


----------



## Checco (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Den wirst du haben, bei einer geflochtenen hast du direkten Kontakt, möchtest du knoten oder eine no knot Verbindung nutzten?


----------



## theundertaker (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Ich hätte einfach einen Wirbel an die geflochtene geknotet, dann da das Stahlvorfach eingehangen und an dem Wirbel des Stahlvorfaches würde ich dann jeweils den Kunstköder anbringen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*



Veit schrieb:


> Mit kommt jedenfalls jetzt nix gelbes mehr auf die Rolle!:g


Danke, sehr interessant #6, bin ja eigentlich auch per Gefühl seit langem "Grün-Fischer" und auch Spät-Geflechteinsteiger mit Mono-Vorliebe, aber Klaus hat mich zu gelben verführt, was durchaus knallig gut bei schlechtem Wetter zu sehen ist.
Ich werde demzufolge aber auch sorgfältig vergleichen - und: irgendwie waren die kontinuierlichen Fänge in 2006 mit grüner Monotec doch sehr gut oder besser.


----------



## Checco (14. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Geflochtene lassen sich nicht so gut knoten wie mono Schnüre.
Ich würde dir no knot Verbindungen empfehlen, damit hast du weiterhin 100% Tragkraft, die sind total einfach anzubringen, vor allem bei kaltem Wetter und relativ preiswert.


----------



## theundertaker (15. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

No-Knot-Verbindungen...hmm...wie sieht denn sowas aus? Das kenne ich leider nicht, ich kann nur Knoten in die Schnur machen XD

Hab ich nicht schneller n normalen Knoten gemacht, um die multifile Schnur an der Öse eines Stahlvorfaches zu befestigen? Ich denke mal, ich werde den normalen Knoten versuchen, da ich mich mit Knotenlosverbindungen nicht auskenne....


----------



## sditges (15. April 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur - TufLine XP, aber welche Stärke?*

Mein Senf :

Tufline Xp = Super Schnur , nur leider wie beschrieben tatsächlich sehr dick.
Ich empfehle Dir die powerpro in 10 lb !
Kannste in USA bestellen, kostet wesendlich weniger wie die XP z,B. bei Uli Beyer (der ist hier in DE der günstigste Anbieter für XP) und den link zu der USA Adresse habe ich hier schon gepostet im AB: http://www.jamestackle.com/powerpro.htm

*Farbe gelb:*
Wenn Du Gufieren willst, wirst du schnell merken wie vorteilhaft die Gelbe Farbe ist. Bei leichtem Wind ist dein Augenmerk auf der Schnur, dem Schnurbogen, um Bisse warzunehmen, dann siehst Du dei gelbe Schnur einfach besser.
Denn bei einem Schnurbogen (durch den Wind) hast Du nicht mehr das Gefühl im Finger.


*Vorfach:*
*Kein Fluo, kein Hardmono !*

50-60 cm 7x7 Stahlvorfach !

Von wegen der Bissausbeute wegen unsichtbarkeit macht das 0,0 aus !
Und das in den Plassen nicht viele Hechte sind halte ich für ein Gerücht !
Du wirst als Anfänger eher ertsmal Hechte wie Zander bekommen !

*Montage:*
Stahlvorfach (Öse) in den Noknot einhängen und Geflochtene mit dem Noknot verbinden.
Gufi am anderen Ende des Sevenstrands im Crosslock einhängen.

P.S. ich mache mir die Stahlvorfächer selber !







Noknot ! gibt keine Verbindung die besser hält , du bekommst die zugesicherte Zugkraft der Schnur.
Bei einem Hänger wird dann eher das Stahlvorfach reissen, wie die Schnur 
Bei Knotenverbindungen schwindet diese !

So geht das mit dem No Knot !











Schnur einhängen, 8-10mal umwickeln, und strammziehen....fettisch


Wichtiger ist aber, so wie in deinen Posts der vergangenen Woche beschrieben,solltest du dir erstmal einen vernünftige Kombo,zum Gufieren anschaffen (Rute + Rolle).
Die Rute muss wie bereits mehrmals beschrieben eine gewisse Steiffe, Härte aufweisen.
Hat sie das nicht brauchst du auch keine Geflochtene Schnur, dann kauf dir lieber z.B. eine gute Mono wie Stroft, oder die Climax Spinline, die ich im Winter gebrauche.
Da ne weiche Spitze die vorsichtigen Bisse wieder alle abfedert.

*Rolle:*
Mit einer nullachfufzehn Rolle wirst du mit ner Tufline oder anderen geflochtetnen schnell eine leere Spule haben.
Warum: 
Ohne Kreuzwicklung oder vernünftiger Schnurverlegung ist die Schnur im nu wegen Perücken verballert !
Eine ziemlich kostspielige sache ...
Nach jedem Angeltag neue 100m aufzuspulen 

Tschau ich bin raus


----------

